
Ask HN: How do you manage team timings? - mitul_45
We have become fairly big firm of about 25-30 people. And one of the preassing issue we have is timing.<p>Given that you can&#x27;t have fix timing like 9-5 or something, how do you encourage everyone to be in office at around same time.<p>If not fixed timing, how do you manage interteam communications? How to stop someone waiting on other guy who might decide to walk in at around noon?
======
brianjking
I suggest reading Remote by 37 Signals/Basecamp.
[https://37signals.com/remote](https://37signals.com/remote)

